# I'm an angel now



## Jamie714 (Apr 16, 2015)

My mommy says I', an angel now. Last night someone let me out of the cage when they weren't supposed to and the cats got me. Mommy found me in the morning. She thinks I had just been having a snack in the garden. She hugged me and cried when she saw me. She said she'll miss me a lot and I was the best bunny she could ask for.
Mommy says us bunnies should cuddle our humans when we can cuz it might be the last time.


----------

